# Give me some hope



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

I see lots of mamas here that have their rainbow babies or are far along enough to be out of the woods for an early loss.
I've been wondering, did you find out what was causing your losses, or did you just keep trying?
After 3 losses in a row, I just feel so lost. I want to try again, but I just wish I knew if it was a lost cause. YKWIM?


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

I have only had one very early loss, so I have no clue how to respond, but I wanted to give you









I am praying for you!


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

My rainbow after three consecutive losses is 4 months old. There is hope....

I did the RPL testing and came up with little in the way of an explanation. I chose aggressive empiric treatment with heparin, baby aspirin, prescription folate and progesterone. It is not for everyone but I am happy it was available to me.

I won't insult you with statistics about loss. When you come up on the wrong side of the statistics over and over and over again, the numbers become meaningless.

It is a painful, difficult decision to try again. With or without testing and treatment. Making the conscious decision to put yourself out there again is terrifying.

With deep sincerity I say, "If there was hope for me, there is hope for you." I wish you peace and comfort as you grieve your baby and move into the future.

Amy


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

I've had three early miscarriages (in the first three months) in between having five wonderful sons...then I had a stillbirth of twins. Sometimes loss is exponentially dealt out in unfair ratios. Some of us have several losses...some of us have only one...some....none.

Thinking of you...XXX


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtrt* 
It is a painful, difficult decision to try again. With or without testing and treatment. Making the conscious decision to put yourself out there again is terrifying.

Amy is right. It's a crappy, crappy situation. I wish I could offer you some hope right now.
How long until you get your test results?


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

They said they will have the results by Friday...so probably next week.
I hope they send them directly to me so I can obsess on Google over the weekend. Luckily I know someone in the doctor's office the results are supposed to be sent to, so she will probably call me right away.








If this turns out it was something easily fixable, I may freak that I lost another baby.
I just feel it in my bones that it has something to do with my late ovulation over the past few months. They just won't take that seriously.


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

Lots of hugs for you!
I have gene mutation (MTHFR). I had 3 early miscarriage each one with identifible trysomys..Then I have my precious girls (now 5 yo) ...Then another miscarriage. Now, I have my liitle boy..









My balance is 4 angels and 2 beautiful children..


----------



## Azik's mom (Nov 19, 2007)

My heart goes out to you. I suffered losses to and sometimes am afraid to try because I dont want to deal with the heart ache over and over again. There is hope. I have one boy after two losses and have since had an early miscarriage, but I am hoping for a second.

Hugs and best wishes.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

My first loss was ectopic, then I lost my "rainbow baby" at 16 weeks and never found a reason. He was perfectly normal and they couldn't find anything wrong with me, his heart just quit beating. I wasn't scared the first time to try again, but being pregnant this time has been really hard. I'm 19 weeks now and it hasn't really gotten any easier. So, idk.


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

I know, I'm starting to think I just got lucky with DS


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Glad that you have an inside operative!
I was going to suggest to you to definatley request copies of the reports. You may want them for a second opinion - or you may want to obsess.
I've done both.


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

I will definitely want to obsess.







It would be nice if they found something easily fixable. (Duh! right?) I just don't know what else there is to test for.

Man you should see this nasty bruise on my arm from the blood draw. 10 vials they took. When I look at it, it actually makes me a bit queezy.
My throat kind of feels funny today, now I'm thinking, maybe I had some sort of an infection that caused them. Geeeze! Great! Now I'm a hypochondriac!


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtrt* 

I did the RPL testing and came up with little in the way of an explanation. I chose aggressive empiric treatment with heparin, baby aspirin, prescription folate and progesterone. It is not for everyone but I am happy it was available to me.


After all of the testing, and pretty much the same results, this is same the therapy our RE prescribed for us.

I felt frustrated after getting the results from all the bloodwork. There wasn't anything we could fix. I did get pg and have a healthy baby while on the heparin, baby aspirin, metanx, progesterone combo, but I also lost a baby while doing the same.

Hopefully your results will give some clear answers.


----------



## M.Q. (Sep 5, 2009)

*enigo*

I do hope you get your answers, and your baby, ASAP.

-MQ


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm supposed to get the results today. I'm sure since it's Friday they will wait until Monday to bother calling. See what a pessimist I have become?


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

I just wanted to give you a


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

Well as I figured...I called the lab when I got home at 3 and they said "Oh they're done, let me fax them to your doctor" She couldn't fax them to me.
So I called the girl at the doc's office on her cell phone and she left early today for a little weekend getaway.







She was like "Oh I hope you can wait until Monday" Does it matter? I don't have a choice do I? I hate when I have to be nice when I want to scream. Why is it everyone else gets to go on with their life and I always seem to have to wait for my answers? I knew when they told me Friday that they wouldn't get around to doing anything until Monday.

The fact that the results won't really do anything for me over the weekend...well I suppose it would be nice to get some answers. It would also be nice to justify this massive bruise on my arm from the blood draw.

The accupunturist wants to wait until I have at least one period to really start the fertility accupunture. Who the hell knows when that will be? My last O (When I got pregnant) was on cd 38 and they seem to be getting progressively later. So I could be waiting 2 months.

Ahhh sorry ladies. I'm so exasperated today.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I hope you get your answers, soon








I'm right there with you. I miscarried a month ago and I don't have the chromosomal results from the embryo yet because, according to the pathology dep't, it's a low priority and they get to it when they have time.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry they are being flippant.









I just want to let you know that there's a BIG possibility that nothing will turn up.

When I lost Joseph at 16 weeks (he was alive 3hrs before he was born on the u/s, was alive for a minute after birth) no one had a clue why. And the pathology report even said something to the tune of 'no idea why, male baby looks completely healthy'. Mind you, the chances of what happened to me were less than 1%.

Makes for rough subsequent pregnancies. The not knowing why. The wondering if it was something I caused that could happen again, at any time. The sheer powerlessness of going forth into the unknown. I mean, at least if they had said it was a blood clotting disorder or a chromosomal defect, I could plan (aka take control) around that. But without an answer, I was left with nothing I could 'control'. And that was really, really, really hard to absorb. It also led to a lot of anger because, well if there was nothing wrong, why didn't I keep him.

I'm not saying this to scare you, just to prepare you a bit if the results are indeed 'inconclusive'. I think, in a way, not knowing is harder than knowing.









Ami


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have had 4 m/c's- 2 before my first son and 2 before my 2nd son. Did all the testing on myself, couldn't find anything. They were going to test the 2 babies that were missed m/c's (b/c I had D&C's) but weren't able to for whatever reason. Because of the way mine happened (one was spontaneous, one was a blighted ovum, one there was a great heartbeat but passed away around 9 weeks, and one the heartbeat got slower and slower until it passed away around 10/11 weeks) my doctors are certain mine were chromosomally abnormal and there was nothing that could have been done.

Don't lose hope!! I know mine weren't all in a row, but I have had 4 and still had 2 beautiful boys! I have a good friend who had 6 losses before having her 2 little girls!!! Don't give up hope, never ever give up hope!


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok so I got some results back today. The Anticardiolipin was slightly elevated at 14. She says they like to see less than 10. They won't know for sure until they get the 3 other tests back in a day or so.
I can't imagine doing Heparin injections every cycle I am TTC. It usually takes me 4-6 months each time to get preg, only to lose the baby. If this is the case, I'm out.

Maybe someone can relate their positive experience here.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Glad you finally got your results. Hope you didn't stress all weekend!

Well, the good news is, they found something! I'm so pleased for you. I know that it seems like an uphill battle sometimes, and that even though you wanted them to find something, it's just another obstacle.

By no means am I an expert, but, from my understanding - after many months of obseesive research - you shouldn't need heparin while TTC.

Did your doctor mention this specifically? As far as I know it would be common for you to just take low dose aspirin daily, and only start on heparin injections after a positive test.
It shouldn't really cause any problems prior to this point.
Personally, if your doc told you to take heparin whilst TTC, I would be thinking about a second opinion as 14 is on the low(er) side, and daily heparin injections whilst on a possibly lengthy TTC journey seems like overkill.
Just my 2c


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

Enigo -
I am on Innohep (low molecular weight heparin) injections with this babe after finding multiple blood clotting issues when I finally had testing done. Still not sure if this one is gonna stick, but that is another story...

My hematologist told me to come in as soon as I got a BFP and that seems to have been fine b/c we did see an embryo with a heartbeat (all my missed m/c's were either blighted ovum's or embryo's without heartbeats). Honestly, the injections are not bad at all, IMO. The first week was not so fun, but I found what works best for me and I don't even have much bruising anymore. Honestly, it is not bad at all!

Wishing you the best (((((hugs)))))

Tracy


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

I should have the rest of the results back today. It was only the nurse who suggested the heparin while TTC. I agree, what a nightmare it would be having to use it while TTC. Ugg.
We'll see. I may be out.







It just seems that at 14, there would have to be something I can do besides heparin.
I also read something last night about not even doing these tests until you are at least 8 wks out from a mc. It mentioned that it can cause artificially elevated results if the tests are done while still pregnant. My hcg was 28 still when the test was done.
Thanks so much for your support and information.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

heard anything about your results?

I had my biggest batch of rpl testing done only 2-3 weeks after m/c. No-one ever said it would be a problem. Pretty sure my hcg was 0 though.


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

No I called and they said there were two remaining tests they were waiting for. She said so far nothing has shown up besides the anticardiolipins.
On another post I chronicled my weird obsession with wanting to keep TTCing since I appear to be Oing today, maybe tomorrow. DH and I DTD a couple days ago, before I rrealized I would O so soon. Now today I am trying to decide if I want to try again before I get my results back. I'm such a mess


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

It's so hard to wait when you want a baby in your arms NOW.
I'm not sure if it's the same with earlier losses, but after my daughter was stillborn at term I had to wait eight weeks for follow-up testing for clotting disorders because I was told it takes a while to get back to pre-pregnancy levels.
Hang in there, mama.


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 







It's so hard to wait when you want a baby in your arms NOW.
I'm not sure if it's the same with earlier losses, but after my daughter was stillborn at term I had to wait eight weeks for follow-up testing for clotting disorders because I was told it takes a while to get back to pre-pregnancy levels.
Hang in there, mama.











Are the levels usually higher when you are pregnant?


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enigo* 









Are the levels usually higher when you are pregnant?

Yup. It's apparently nature's way of preventing women from bleeding too much when they give birth. I'm not sure when they go up, though.
I hope you get the answers you need


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

Well great...I was still testing pregnant when they did the test and it wasn't crazy high at 14. Now I can wonder about that all night.


----------



## xtara2003x (Sep 25, 2006)

I just wanted to give you all a









I'm miscarrying my second right now...and have these same questions as you do enigo.

I just want an answer. I feel like I'm a pretty healthy person...and to have 2 consecutive miscarriages doesn't seem "right" to me...y'know?

*sigh*

I hope we all find our answers....


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

I have the same feelings. I am healthy. Super healthy even. What the heck is going on?
I thought my first mc was a fluke. Everyone said. It happens...it won't happen again. #2 was a huge shock (since it couldn't happen again) and #3 just knocked the wind out of me.


----------

